# Paint horse colours



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

If you are speaking purely of Paint (APHA) Breed you can find information on accepted patterns on their site. I think it's just Tobiano, Overo and Tovero but I could be wrong. If at least 1 parent is registered with APHA a horse is acceptable even if he's solid (This is my horse's case) If you go here APHA.Com - The Breed you will find a menu on the left... If you curser over the triangle next to "The Breed" another menu comes up with the different patterns and more info on breed requirements.

I know for "pinto" which is color not breed I know there are more, some of which aren't accepted by APHA


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

I cant help you with the patterns cause they confuse me as well. LOL Here is our paint and I have no clue what hers is.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Tanya I believe your horse is Tobiano as well as gorgeous!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

There are essentially five pinto patterns - tobiano, frame, sabino, splash and dominant white. Each is caused by a different gene, and each has a unique way of affecting a horse's coat pattern.

Tobiano does not cause white on the face. It likes white on the legs, especially on the hind feet. The white on the body crosses the spine, and connects to the leg white if it can. 









Frame can cause white on the face. It doesn't like white on the legs, and it will restrict this if it can. Frame makes white spread horizontally across the body, up the neck, causing the horse to look like it is "framed" in colour. Face white caused by frame tends to be top heavy, and spreads above the eyes. Frame has been associated with blue eyes.









Sabino is the "flamboyant" white pattern. It likes to create roaning, and it likes the edges of white markings to be "messy". Sabino can cause face and leg white as well as body white. It likes belly spots. Face white tends to be very even when just sabino is causing it - narrow blazes that almost mirror image.









Splash can be described as looking like the horse has gotten into some paint. It causes face white and leg white as well as body white. Edges tend to be crisp and very neat. Face white tends to be bottom heavy, and will often "slip" to one side. Leg white is often higher in front than behind. Splash has been associated with blue eyes.









Dominant white LOVES a fully white horse. It also loves to mutate - currently there are 5 different types that can be tested for, and at least 12 known mutations. The white can resemble a highly marked sabino but tends to have well formed edges when closely examined, rather than roaned spots like sabino will leave.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

That's a great explanation Chiillaa! The patterns themselves really aren't complicated. It's because a horse can have more than one pattern that people get confused.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I think part of the confusion to is in the difference between Paint and Pinto as well. Paints only have 3 accepted color patterns and pinto has many more.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Tobiano can have regular white markings on face, like star, ship, blaze, strip. 


This from APHA. *Tobiano* _
(pronounced: tow be yah' no)_ The dark color usually covers one or both flanks. 
Generally, all four legs are white, at least below the hocks and knees. 
Generally, the spots are regular and distinct as ovals or round patterns that extend down over the neck and chest, giving the appearance of a shield. 
Head markings are like those of a solid-colored horse--solid, or with a blaze, strip, star or snip. 
A tobiano may be either predominantly dark or white. 
The tail is often two colors. 

And this. *Overo
* _(pronounced: oh vair' oh)_ 
The white usually will not cross the back of the horse between its withers and its tail. 
Generally, at least one and often all four legs are dark. 
Generally, the white is irregular, and is rather scattered or splashy. 
Head markings are distinctive, often bald-faced, apron-faced or bonnet-faced. 

An overo may be either predominantly dark or white. 
The tail is usually one color. 

And lastly. *Tovero
* _(pronounced: tow vair' oh)_ 
Dark pigmentation around the ears, which may expand to cover the forehead and/or eyes. 
One or both eyes blue. 
Dark pigmentation around the mouth, which may extend up the sides of the face and form spots. 
Chest spot(s) in varying sizes. These may also extend up the neck. 
Flank spot(s) ranging in size. These are often accompanied by smaller spots that extend forward across the barrel, and up over the loin. 
Spots, varying in size, at the base of the tail. 

Interestingly, apparently Australians call the last Tobero?

And found genetic testing for 25 dollars? Tobiano - Tobiano Homozygous Testing


Here for our drooling enjoyment, is a link to some wonderfully colored horses.

Please sit back from keyboard.


Frame Paint horse - Bing Images


tobiano paint horse - Bing Images


Overo Paint horse - Bing Images


Sabino Paint - Bing Images


Splash Paint Horses - Bing Images

Makes me want one of each!!!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Palomine said:


> Tobiano can have regular white markings on face, like star, ship, blaze, strip.


Tobiano doesn't cause those markings though, one of the other white patterns do. So a tobiano with face white should be a tovero by the APHA's definitions. The APHA is so outdated in their colour requirements it's a standing joke.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

tanya said:


> I cant help you with the patterns cause they confuse me as well. LOL Here is our paint and I have no clue what hers is.


I just read the thread about you rescuing this mare!! What did you decide to name her?? Gosh she looks great!! God bless you for saving her life! You did such an amazing thing for her!! Sure hope she has returned in some small way


----------

